# Wall mounted dust collectors



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I’ve just started looking for dust collection for my small shop. Mostly for the jointer, planer and tablesaw. I just stumbled upon a new (to me) type of collector that looks ideal. It’s a wall mounted unit with a blower, a cartridge filter and a collection bag.

Variations of it are sold by several companies, but one of them is the Rockler Dust Right. http://www.rockler.com/rockler-dust-right-wall-mount-dust-collector-with-canister-filter?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PL&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI0_SExa3B2QIV1MDICh1d4Q4eEAQYASABEgJi1PD_BwE

It looks great, but I wonder about a couple of things. It looks like the debris that’s being collected goes through the blower, unlike a cyclone system where the big chunks get separated first. If this is correct, does the impeller have a tendency to clog?

Also, I’m guessing that the way it works is that the air pressure from the blower is relieved by the canister filter, allowing the debris to fall into the plastic bag. If that’s the case, what happens if the canister filter gets clogged? (I’m thinking something not good 

Is anyone familiar with these to provide some input/review?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Link no workee for me.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Deleted bad link


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

OK, maybe this one. 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wal...MIjbu64-3B2QIVnUwNCh0ZtAqxEAQYAyABEgIsI_D_BwE


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the good link is ....*

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-dust-right-wall-mount-dust-collector-with-canister-filter

I just don't get how this can work.:nerd2: Chunks will get stuck in the blower fins, some dust may get caught by the cannister and the bag will fill with what doesn't.... somethin' ain't right about this. I'd like to see how well it works.

The Grizzly is the same concept:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Wal...MIjbu64-3B2QIVnUwNCh0ZtAqxEAQYAyABEgIsI_D_BwE

A whole lot of folks have bought the H-F 2 HP unit, rearranged the components and hung it on the wall.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.rockler.com/rockler-dust-right-wall-mount-dust-collector-with-canister-filter
> 
> I just don't get how this can work.:nerd2: Chunks will get stuck in the blower fins, some dust may get caught by the cannister and the bag will fill with what doesn't.... somethin' ain't right about this. I'd like to see how well it works.
> 
> ...



Mee too. The HF unit was on sale for $149 (with coupon) when I bought it. No complaints. It handles my DeWalt planer, Grizzly drum sander, jointer, and band saw. The way I have it plumbed, it is always connected to my table saw (via blast gate). A second gate adjacent to the first one allow me to hook up a hose and run it to another machine.

I have a one car garage so space is limited, thus the hose.


----------

